# Cracked shower tray



## scott4534 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a crack in the base of the shower tray in my Autosleeper Symbol. 2 questions:

1. Any tips on best stuff to buy to repair it, bearing in mind it's weight-bearing?

2. Is it urgent to get it fixed ASAP? i.e. if water goes through the crack, does it simply go down the drain, or does it go somewhere unseen where it might do damage?

Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I would not think the water would go down the drain but more likely just collect in the floor below the shower tray and over time cause problems.
Previous posts on this topic have identified a couple of firms that repair shower trays in situ. 
Can't find them at the moment but someone will no doubt come along and point you to it.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Found a link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-139630-cracked.html+shower+tray


----------

